# Weekend SCUBA Class at MBT



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We've still got some room in a weekendbeginner class that starts tomorrow, Nov 7 at 9am.

Classroom and Pool this weekend, complete the dives next weekend (or another future weekend).

Give us a call for more info - MBT Divers (850) 455-7702


----------

